# Leesville



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

All, I am considering a trip to Leesville, October 9th and 10th. I have never been there. I am mostly looking for a change of scenery. I have done a little research, but not enough. I am wondering, in general what to expect. I have heard that a lot of people troll there...I like to cast. Are there weeds? If there are, do the fish relate to the weeds? Timber? Should I start at the north or south end?

With temps dropping, I am assuming that the shad will continue to push shallower. 

It will be about three hours for me, if the weather that weekend is decent, I may head up to Erie for walleye instead as it is the same distance. Just trying to make a decision, any general info would be appreciated.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished Leesville several times this summer. The last time in mid-August. Yes, there are weeds. Many people trolling for musky. 
We were fishing for panfish. No help on the bigger boys.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished Leesville in the fall exactly 2 times. Haven't been there in a few years as I have other lakes closer to me. Both trips produced some big saugeyes over 5 lbs. We trolled Husky Jerk crankbaits with leadcore line in about 20-25 fow. 1.5 to 2 mph.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you gentlemen. I will try to pull up some google maps tonight to see if I can find the larger weed beds. Hopefully we get decent weather, I need to get away from home for a day or two!


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I fished Leesville 2 weeks ago, 5 times this year. The weeds are almost nonexistent compared to 2 years ago. The lake flooded the last 2 springs and stop the growth. The most weeds I found was within a couple hundred yards of the south ramp, by the dam. No fish did we see in any of the bays, mostly on flats off deep water. Disappointing the last 2 summers and fall so far. I drive from Columbus and probably won’t make the trip again this year. I had better luck at piedmont and alum creek this year. Hope the info helps.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Along with the flooding, dropping the lake depth 8 ft. did not help weed growth.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the information.

I have never really fished SE Ohio and was kind of looking forward to getting over that way. I know we are getting into fall, but do any of the lakes on that side of the state have weeds? I know that raising and lowering water levels to reduce flooding effects weed production, but I was under the impression that some of the muskie program lakes on the East side of the state had decent weed growth.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I fished Leesville twice this year, and Piedmont once. Skunked at both so I'm no expert obviously! I feel like I saw more weeds at Leesville than at Piedmont. The lake I went to this year that had the most weeds was Westbranch up north of Akron.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

The Leesville "weed" bite was non-existent this year for other reasons already stated, this really made fishing twice as hard for me being primarily a caster. But the fish have to be somewhere,
if you've never fished Leesville, its a treat for a couple reasons:
1) 9.9 limit! (enuf said)
2) plenty of drop offs and points to target
3) plenty of timber to target
4) with leaves changing, really beautiful down there
5) 9.9 limit!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There some weeds this fall and some spots that usually have weeds are bare. I would cast and cover as much water as you can until you figure out where the fish and weeds are at.


----------

